# Nerite Snail oxygen



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Yesterday I got 2 nerite snails from Petsmart, they're named Bert and Ernie. Ernie is a horned nerite and seems to like to cruise the tank, right now I can't locate him. Bert, I'm not sure what nerite type he is, but he's taken up residence under my sponge filter and there he's staying.

Anyway, the tank has a pretty good supply of algae, I'm pretty sure I'm leaving the lights on in the tank too long and plan to cut back on that, but the snails have plenty to eat. So we are good there. The water parameters are good, and I've hard water so we're good there.

What I can find any info on is do they need the water constantly oxygenated? Right now I've been turning off the air pump at night because the noise of it is driving me crazy when I'm trying to go to sleep. Is that O.K. to do with the snails? All I have in the tank with them is Lucky the Betta, 2 baby anubias nana plants (dang thing are barely growing) and a marimo ball (purchased when I got Bert and Ernie). I'm planning on getting a new air pump next month that will hopefully help with the problem, but will try and get one sooner if Bert and Ernie need it.


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

do you have anything else agitating the waters surface other than your bubbler? if not I would say no and just maybe buy a quieter pump or keep a fan on to cancel out the noise...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would do as NeroBubbles suggested: Get another pump. This one is particularly quiet:
Aquarium Air Pumps: JW Pet Fusion Air Pumps

The Nerite can do without the water being constantly oxygenated but it's not good for water quality or the cycle.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

The pump is for the sponge filter, and I have it plugged in for all but 9 or 10 hours a day. I'd definitely prefer to have it on constantly and did before I got the aPump Silent Pump. The pump itself is very quiet, but it puts out so much air that it had the top of the water completely agitating. I cut the air line almost in half and poked a bunch of pin holes in it, and that cut the air flow a lot but it still bubbles so loudly that I can hear the bubbles in a different room if the apartment is quiet. So I turn it off at night and back on in the morning. 

Ernie seems to be MIA I haven't seen him since this morning, I hope he's alright where ever he's hiding. Bert is still hanging out under the sponge filter, he seems content going round and round under it.


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

That air pump is prob to strong or you have a thicker tube. I cant believe how loud that is, I have two things going my filter and air pump and I can't hear them over a small fan and Im in a dorm room! if its really that narly, try tieing a knot in the hose or using an airstone that defuses the bubbles into tiny fizzy likes size. You could also get a really leafy plant and stuck it at the bottom of it and the bubbles will climb the leaves and not be so loud at the top.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, it shocked me at how bad it is. The pump itself is not so silent anymore, that seems to be a complaint that a lot of people who bought the pump have had. It starts out super quiet, then as time goes on gets louder, and louder. Oh well, live and learn!

I was at Walmart last night and picked up a Tetra Whisper to Lucky and the crew over till I can get the money together for a different one. I think I'll get a new heater first, the old one is over a year old now and I'm getting scared it'll break.

Bert and Ernie both seem to be doing well. I've figured out that they are on the night shift, both of them were out and about late last night and now that the lights are off in the tank they've gone back into hiding. I also think that I under estimated how much the little piggies eat, so I'm glad the tank had a pretty good amount of algae. I've got a little bit of time to grow some for them before they eat all that's available.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products now has free shipping at $29.00. Between the Fusion air pump and a Theo Hydor heater you would hit that amount, I think.

Or, you could get a sound machine. Just thought of that; it would drown out all other noise.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hmm, Bert and Ernie seem to be getting a bit chummy. Bert's been hanging out at the water line, and Ernie was up there with him when I did a 15% water change earlier today. He moved away when I changed the water but for the better part of 4 hours now they've both been hanging out together at the water line. Near as I can tell there's no algae up there, so I wonder what they are up to.

Here's a couple of photos of them at the water line, Ernie is the smaller of the two.


----------

